

Overcoming Anonymity - olso4052
http://tgolson.com/blog/overcoming-anonymity/

======
olso4052
Quick note: I realize I have a bad habit of trying to talk about business
school stuff on HackerNews. Basically that's like trying to put a square peg
in a round, or something. But it's pretty much the intersection of two major
parts of my life right now, and so the two seem to cross paths more than they
should.

Anyway, this seems like a pertinent topic as it relates to a great deal of
general life and career topics - such as that exec from Microsoft that just
resigned because of his Twitter comments.

------
vy8vWJlco
Am I the only one who listens to Depeche Mode?

 _"You'd better learn your lesson well

Hide what you have to hide

And tell what you have to tell

You'll see your problems multiplied

If you continually decide

To faithfully pursue

The policy of truth

Never again

Is what you swore

The time before"_

